# Angeln in Sizilien



## Honiggurami (9. Juni 2012)

Servus Leute am 15.6 geht es für 2 Wochen in die Heimat, nach Sizilien.
Mein Vater sowie mein Bruder sind eingefleischte Angler allerdings wie jeder Sizilianer ausschließlich auf die kleinen Fische vom Ufer aus. Jetz habe ich aber langsam die Lust dran verloren die kleinen Fischschen zu fangen und wollte auf die dicken gehen. Überwiegend Spinnen auf zb. Barrakuda oder andere Jäger, Equip bis auf Kunstköder sind vorhanden. Dierekt vor unserem Haus (20meter) Ist das Meer mit einer Art Steinkante. Da könnte ich mir vorstellen zu Angeln gerade Morgens und Nachts, allerdings werden wir auch zum Strand fahren und von dort aus angeln da dachte ich mir eine schöne Brandungsrute mit Köfi und Fischreste. (zb. Tintenfische da man die mit Koreanischen würmer fängt bis zum geht nicht mehr) Nun frage ich nach weiteren Tipps zum Fischen in Sizilien. (oder Allgemein Mittelmeer) Jede art von Tipps von Equip bis hin zu Rezepten, Drill und Hotspots werden dankend angenommen. Ein Reisebericht wird ebenfalls folgen sowie ich zurück bin.

Lg Michele alias Liberty |wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Wenn das deine heimat ist, durchforsche mal youtube. Es gibt einige Videos von Profis bzw. Möchtegernprofis, ich kann das nicht einschätzen, die du dann wohl verstehen könntest. Viel gibts wenn du z.B. nach spinning sardegna suchst, das ist ja die Hochburg des Barrafischens. 
Wobei die ja angeblich inzwischen überall in Haufen vorkommen. Viel Spaß und schreib mal wies lief.


----------



## Honiggurami (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

danke werde ich aufjedenfall mal machen, hab mir heute zwei wobbler gekauft einmal den Rapala x- Rap xr-10 cm und den rapala x-rap sxr-14 cm. In Sizilien werde ich dann noch geflochtene Schnur kaufen. Da bräuchte ich noch Hilfe da ich mich müht sehr mit geflochtene schnüre auskenne.


----------



## Franz_x (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Servus Liberty,

wenn Du vorhast mit der Geflochtenen auf Barra's zu fischen, dann lass es sein. Meine Erfahrungen waren hier sehr negativ. Nur mit geflochtener hatte ich kaum Bisse. Wenn man ein paar Meter Mono davor macht, dann kam es vor, dass die Barra's auf den Verbindungsknoten gebissen haben und so die Schnur schön kappten. 
Ich habe immer mit guter 0,24 Monofiler gefischt und Wobbler mit 12-14cm. Bei einem Großen musst Dir halt Zeit lassen und sie die ersten zwei drei Fluchten ziehen lassen. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Honiggurami (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Servus Franz danke für die Info! Kannste mit nen Schnur Tipp geben? Sprich welche Marke und Farbe? Stahlvorfach wird sowieso montiert und noch was zum Barrakuda wievirl Schnur zieht der so im schnitt?


----------



## Franz_x (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Ciao Michele,

habe meinen ersten Barra vor ca. 15 Jahren in der Toscana gefangen. Seit dem sind die Bestände (und Größen) deutlich gestiegen. Tagsüber kannst Du Dich ruhig an den Strand legen, da geht nix. Ich ziehe erst nach dem Abendessen los. Gute Plätze uns Steilufer mit Fels und (kleine) Häfen / Yachthafen. Beim Fischen im Hafen musst Du schauen, dass nicht zu viele Ankerleinen in der Nähe sind. Ich fische bei mir die Stroft GTM (0,24, blaugrau). Die Durchschnittsgröße bei den Barras liegt bei meinen Fängen zwischen 60 und 80 cm. Die sind im Drill eher "spritzig" und ziehen vielleicht mal ein paar Meter Schnur runter. Ab ca. 90 cm kämpfen sie dann wesentlich kräftiger und bei Fischen über 1 Meter können in den ersten Fluchten schon mal über 10 Meter von der Spule gezogen werden. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du italienisch kannst......google mal mit "spinning mare" oder "pesca barracuda". Du findest so recht gute Foren und Seiten, z.B. http://www.seaspin.com. Köderführung kannst Du auf youtube finden.

Saluti
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Der Kaiser hat wieder zugeschlagen...interessantes Thema insbesondere weil mir die Barrakudas als Plage berichtet wurden...


----------



## Franz_x (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Um Dich noch etwas heiß zu machen - der ist von vor ca. drei Wochen......1,15 m.
Die Berufsfischer sind nicht unbedingt glücklich mit den Barras. Räubern wohl auch mal die Netze.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Läuft! Ich bin immer noch am versuchen aber nähere mich in großen Schritten. Ich habs noch nicht nachts probiert,sondern nur früh morgens. 
Sag mal isst du Cudas?


----------



## Franz_x (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Servus,

boh, früh morgens im Urlaub zum Fischen - auf solche Gedanken würde ich nicht mal ansatzweise kommen.....;-).
Die Mittelmeer-Barras kann man ohne Probleme essen. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Ja das ist mir klar, aber schmecken die? Die sind mir schon mit dem Spitznamen "Grätenbeton" übern Weg geschwommen.
Früh morgens, im Sommer wenns noch dunkel ist. 5 Uhr!

Und an unseren Angler hier, ich hab zum selben Thema, andre Region einen Thread gemacht gehabt. Mit bisschen suchen findest du den und da steht vieles vieles über Cudas drin.


----------



## Franz_x (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Hm, Grätenbeton ist mir neu. Haben ein festes, weißes Fleisch mit relativ wenig Gräten, die sich gut vom Fleisch lösen. Ich nehme immer gerne Filets mit nach Hause!

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Honiggurami (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Dank dir für das Bild Franz ist echt der Hammer !  Und ich habe gesucht aber.nichts gefunden nur ein Thread wo sich 20 Seiten lang über ne Pennrute unterhalten wurde. Mir geht es eher um die Schnur, das Drillverhalten sowie die Hotspots einige Infos konnte ich bereits sammeln aber wie heisst es so schön einmal zuviel als zu wenig gefragt  und die Runde finde ich angenehm und nicht so steif wir in manch anderen Threads und Foren. Was ich fragen wollte Franz was hälst du von den Wobblern? Und die Schnur muss ich morgen mal im Angelgeschäft gucken oder in den Sizilianischen Geschäften. Ansonsten muss ich mach einer ähnlichen mal gucken. LG Michele alias Liberty


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=216728&highlight=barrakuda
Der Kaiser hat auch was dazu geschrieben.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A19NpalbXzA&feature=BFa&list=UUJef4iuCvuyX5dPpuzsqE0Q

Interessantes Video, ich gehe davon aus das es in Greece gemacht ist. Was sind das wohl für glänzende Fische?!


----------



## Smallgame (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Meinst du die schmalen langen? 
Ich tipp mal auf Degenfisch
Aber passt irgendwie nicht. In meinen Büchern ist da die rede von 70 bis 300 Meter tiefe.
Der fängt sie bequem von der Mole aus


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

ISt bestimmt: Lepidopus caudatus heißt der gute Fisch, der aussieht wie Edelmetall. Tolle Tiere, das der die da im Hafen fängt o.0 Aber es sieht echt nicht gefaket aus, vielleicht ein spezieller Hafen. Ich werde Recherche betreiben. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMXFMqwGMZM&feature=BFa&list=UUJef4iuCvuyX5dPpuzsqE0Q


----------



## Trickyfisher (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Hi, sagt mal, gibt es diese Vicher eigentlich in Kroatien auch?
Ich fahre Mitte Juli nach Krk. Ich hab zwar noch nie was von Barras in Kroatien gehöhrt, würde mich aber echt interessieren, also, wenn wer was weis.
Tight lines
Johannes


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Sie sind auf dem Vormarsch, ich schau mal eben bei fishbase.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

http://www.aquamaps.org/imagethumb/file_destination/pic_Fis-23823.jpg Könnte hinkommen, smallgame wird das aber wissen!


----------



## Smallgame (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Ja das muß er wirklich sein, auch Silberbandfisch genannt.
Er kommt in Kroatien schon vor, eher in Südlichen gefilden der Adria. Dort in Tiefen von 150 bis 200 Meter auf sandigen und schlammigen Grund. Wird bei der Schleppnetzfischerei gefangen.
Das jemand an der Mole oder vom Festland aus diese Fische fängt, habe ich in Kroatien noch nicht gesehen.
Zu den Barrakudas kann ich nur sagen das er in der ganzen Adria vorkommt, jedoch selten. Die größten chansen gezielt auf Barrakuda zu angeln hast du im Kastelanski Kanal (zwischen Trogir und Split) aber die Adria ist nicht das optimale Meer um gezielt auf Barrakuda zu angeln.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Aber in 10 Jahren vielleicht. Kann es sein ( ich meine zwischen den bzw vor den griechischen Inseln wirds recht schnell tief) das nun eben der Hafen einfach nah an einer Kante liegt, aber cool aussehen tun die Viecher und haben echt schicke Beißerchen!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/galleriejc/6350798090/


----------



## überläufer87 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

ital . = pesce bandiera, spatola/e

gibts öfters als beifang beim koffer auslegen.


----------



## Honiggurami (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

So Servus Leute ich meld mich wieder aus Deutschland genauer gesagt Frankfurt am Main! Wie versprochen melde ich mich nochmal, leider wird es keinen richtigen Reisebericht geben sondern nur einen verkürzten da ich mir wärend des Urlaubes (nach 2 Tagen, neuer Rekord!) mir meinen Fußzeh so eingerissen habe das die hälfte des Zehes eingerissen war, und zwar bis auf den Knochen den man auch sehr gut sehen konnte. Deshalb ist ersteinmal 1woche lang Meer ausgefallen und das Angeln an Klippen sowie Hafenmauern ausgefallen, jediglich an dem Strand konnte ich Angeln und dann nur auf Kleinfische (Was ich vermeiden wollte#q) und mit dem Toten Köderfisch, letzteres hatte auch sehr gut funktioniert, bei meinem Bruder der der einzigste war der auf Köfi ging, da wir ein Fisch fingen der sehr schleimig war dafür aber sehr festes Fleisch hatte im gegensatz zu den anderen Fischen. Nun möchte ich euch die ausbeute zweier Angeltage zeigen den 1ten mit 2 Stunden angeln am Strand, Schwimmer und Wurm. Und den zweiten mit Köfi und Wurm auf Grund. Viel Spaß bei ansehen. 

Lg Michele


----------



## Honiggurami (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

2 Mittelmeer Muräne wurden gefangen und haben sehr gut geschmeckt, ähnlich wie Aal, sie wurde in Tomatensoße reingekippt was ich und mein Bruder nicht so gerne essen wollten da für uns nur Gegrillt und gebacken in Frage kommt =D Naja wir haben es trotzdem getestet aber trotzdem musste mein Vater die Muränen zusammen mit meinem Onkel alleine verdrücken. Die kleinen Fische wurden ausgenommen und der Kopf wurde entfernt, anschließend Paniert und gebacken, die ich mir schmecken lassen habe. 45 haben wir von ihnen in 2 Stunden gefangen. Zur Info, das Fleisch der Muräne ist mittelmäßig fest und Gräten arm, sehr guter eigengeschmack und Schneeweiß wenn sie zubereitet werden. Der Barrakuda wird nächstes Jahr gefangen =D

Lg Michele


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Danke für den Bericht, macht Freude auf meinen Urlaub. Das mit deinem Zeh...aua! Wie hast du das denn gemacht?! Gute Besserung.

Schönes Muränenfilet, Köfi denke ich war ein Meerjunker? Hast du auch mal ein Foto von den Fischen nicht im Eimer, wüsste gern was es für welche sind ist aber schwer zu erkennen. So klein sind die doch garnicht!


----------



## Honiggurami (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Ja war ein Meerjunker, danke aber der Fußzeh war komplett abgeheilt habe Antibiotika bekommen und es wurde zugeklebt, genäht konnte es nicht werden durch die bewgungen am Zeh. Wie es passiert ist? Ich bin vor meiner Schwägerin geflüchtet die mich mit Wasser vollspritzen wollte, nur weil ich sie mit nem eimer Wasser nass machte ;+ naja ich rannte und als ich die Treppe hoch rannte kam ich falsch auf und mit dem einen Fußzeh an der treppenstufe, mein fuzeh verbog sich um 1000000° und riss dabei die Haut auf hat geblutet wie Sau tat aber komischerweise nicht weh, dem knochen passierte nichts nur dem Rest hehe =D. Habe noch viel mehr Bilder von den fischen allerdings über 3 Cameras verteilt, aber werde die Bilder auf dem Pc machen und dann kannst du sie anschauen, treffe mich eben kurz mit der Freundin aber so gegen 11-12Uhr hast du sie ansonsten dann morgen Nachmittag sobald ich vom Angeln zurück komme.

Lg Michele


----------



## Jose (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

wilde geschichte mit dem zeh.
pass auf, dass es nicht noch wilder wird.

vor der schwägerin geflüchtet - und dann treffen mit der freundin?

verlierst noch alle zehen und was sonst noch vorsteht :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

 Bisschen Panorama wär auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Honiggurami (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Jo hatte leider die Zeit nicht für das alles gestern noch zu machen werde heute mal versuchen die Zeit zu finden =D


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Eilt ja nicht, ist ja lobenswert das du dich ransetzt


----------



## Honiggurami (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

So hat leider etwas länger gedauert da ich sehr viel zu tun hatte und dann noch das USB Kabel abhanden kam |uhoh: aber jetz haste sie! =) 

Wenn du noch mehr Bilder möchtest sag ruhig bescheid hab sie jetz auf dem Pc deshalb ist das ne 3 Minuten arbeit.

Lg Michele


----------



## Honiggurami (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Und noch ein paar =D


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Ist auch schön bei euch. Der fisch das sind Bogas, die wollt ich diesen Sommer als Köfis nehmen. Danke für die Fotos, die paar Tage schaff ich noch und dann gehts den spanischen Cudas an den KRagen. Was ist eigentlich mit Kaiser Franz passierT?


----------



## Honiggurami (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Die Dinger sind Mist als Köder das Fleisch ist zu Weich der geht dir flöten schon im Wurf =D nim lieber meerjunker, und keine Ahnung ich glaube allerdings das er nicht sehr oft Online ist. Und ja Wunderschön ich hätte auch wirklich krasse Chancen gehabt auf Cuda und co. Und der Fluss in sizilien, da wimmelt es von überdicken Karpen, Schleien und Raubfischen. Mein Bruder hatte mir mal erzählt das er vor 20 Jahren dort angeln war und in einer Nacht 5 große Netze voll gemacht hat mit Schleien, Krapfen und Raubfischen =D nächstes Jahr werde ich den Fluss auch beangeln, der war leider etwas weiter Weg als das jemand Lust hatte mich zu fahren. -.-

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück und fange mir nen Cuda unbedingt mit! =D

Lg Michele


----------



## Franz_x (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Servus,



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Kaiser Franz passierT?



wenn Du mich meinst......nix ist passiert. Bin wirklich nicht sehr viel hier unterwegs. 
Mein Hauptwasser und Forum liegt in Bayern. Im September / Oktober ist wieder Toskana geplant. 
@Liberty: Petri zu den Fängen. Muränen habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefangen - nur mal im Wasser schwimmen gesehen. Aber wenn die gut schmecken, werde ich´s wohl auch mal versuchen. Kann eh sein, dass ich im Herbst auf die Cudas verzichten muss. Wenn´s Wasser noch zu warm ist und wenn die Herbststürme noch nicht angefangen haben, geht an meinen Plätzen meist wenig. Werde mich dann mal mit anderen Räubern und Fangarten beschäftigen.

Grüße
F.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sizilien*

Mahimahi! Du warst so plötzlich weg und man hörte nie wieder von dir  Da dachte ich schon du seist klangheimlich in Urlaub gefahren!


----------

